
Joseph Menn on the Cult of the Dead Cow - whiteyford
https://decipher.sc/q-and-a-joseph-menn-on-the-cult-of-the-dead-cow
======
sp332
Space Rogue also posted a book review.
[https://www.spacerogue.net/wordpress/?p=723](https://www.spacerogue.net/wordpress/?p=723)
TL;DR "Great story, but not a history book."

------
onedognight
Beto O'Rourke was in the Cult of the Dead Cow! This is the biggest reveal in
the history of HN, or SlashDot, or maybe since Phrack.

~~~
droidist2
I agree, it is very interesting. Here's a longer article about it from a
couple months back.

[https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/usa-
poli...](https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/usa-politics-
beto-orourke/)

------
microwavecamera

       _   _
      ((___))
      [ x x ]
       \   /
       (' ')
        (U)

------
dijit
Argh, I hate to be "that guy" but when there's such an obvious typo in the
first paragraph it really cheapens the appeal of reading the rest of the text.

If they haven't even proof-read the thing before publishing then I'm going to
(likely incorrectly) assume that attention to detail has been overlooked in
other areas too.

~~~
passwordreset
I understand your position, but I think 'L0pht' is how they actually spelt it,
instead of 'Lopht'. </s?>

~~~
K0balt
This is correct.

